

Indian PSLV successfully lofts multiple satellites - swatkat
http://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2013/02/pslv-launch-multi-sats/

======
teeboy
Go ISRO! I wish the Indian Govt did one less scam a year and granted a 10X
increase in ISRO budget. But you are doing some amazing work on an operating
budget less than a big American University. Stay Strong ! And go Mars in 2014!

~~~
swatkat
You're right! Mars mission and GSLV Mk III are the ones to look out for.

------
stochastician
One of the awesome satellites was BRITE, made by the UTIAS group
<http://universe.utoronto.ca/BRITE> at the University of Toronto!

~~~
manaskarekar
Also the awesome NEOSsat!

<http://www.asc-csa.gc.ca/eng/satellites/neossat/>

~~~
runejuhl
And the awesome AAUSAT3: <http://www.space.aau.dk/aausat3/>

It's the third cubesat developed at Aalborg University in Denmark. From their
homepage:

"The AAUSAT3 educational project was initiated in the fall 2007 - introducing
students to all aspects of satellite design and development. The objective of
the AAUSAT3 mission is to fly two different types of AIS (Automated
Identifications System) receivers. One of the AIS receivers onboard AAUSAT3 is
an SDR (Software Defined Radio) based AIS receiver. The other AIS receiver is
a conventional hardware receiver. The goal of AAUSAT3 is to investigate the
quality of ship monitoring from space."

\--
[http://www.space.aau.dk/aausat3/index.php?n=Tech.AAUSAT3InDe...](http://www.space.aau.dk/aausat3/index.php?n=Tech.AAUSAT3InDetails)

------
msantos
Part of the payload is a nano satellite - STRaND-1 - developed by the
University of Surrey (England), that amongst other things got a Google Nexus
phone onboard loaded with a custom app which will test if "in space no-one can
hear you scream" <http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-21577780>

~~~
edwardc
The Scream in Space 'experiment' uses screams uploaded to YouTube as part of a
competition last year: <http://www.screaminspace.com/> (and since this is HN,
<https://github.com/cuspaceflight/SpaceScream>).

------
tn13
ISRO has been delivering tangible output with limited resources. They are also
profitable.

------
jamadagni
I wish GSLV was ready, wish ISRO has more budget, wish we have a bigger
workforce in space R&D. I'm sad that after so many years we don't have a
reliable launcher other than PSLV, though it GETS the work done.

------
playhard
Video of the launch
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=wyJMDi07ZKM#t=52s)

~~~
liquidwax
It _looks_ like they're still using windows 98

~~~
sankalpshere
What matters is how they are used! Computers used during first moon landing
were less powerful than today's cellphone chip. :)

~~~
pugmarx
:D

------
naanalla
one thing particularly good about ISRO's recent strategy is to launch as many
satellites as possible. It's cost effective and also helping academic
satellites. and PSLV the workhorse of ISRO.

~~~
swatkat
Yes. I am looking forward to seeing Antrix (ISRO's commercial division,
<http://www.antrix.gov.in>) doing more commercial launch services.

~~~
rushil92
Aren't all these foreign satellites launched via the antrix programme?

~~~
pkhagah
I guess they are. ISRO also has a plan to eventually let private players build
complete PSLV system(currently they build 80% components) and operate them.
Leaving ISRO to concentrate more on GSLV and reusable rocket more.

